# Mein erster "echter" Hecht



## powermike1977 (10. November 2005)

moinsen!
gestern war es endlich soweit und ich habe meinen ersten hecht ueber 50cm gefangen!!! ich war mit einem freund und unserem gemeinsamen boot auf der maas unterwegs. wir haben unser neues eagle cuda 128 ausprobiert und uns gefreut, dass wir die unterwasserwelt mal sehen koennen. da wir noch keinen anker haben, haben wir uns erstmal so ein par interessante stellen gesucht und gemerkt. weltklasse so ein echolot!!! dann sind wir auf den hauptstrom und entlang des ufers und haben entdeckt was fuer loecher da sind! mein kumpel sagte immer "loch-fisch" (eigentlich sagte er "heuvel-vis" weil hollaender) und wir haben uns das alles echt begeistert angeschaut. 
da ich noch nie einen fisch auf gufi gefangen haben, gab ich meinem 11cm kopyto relax nicht soviel aufmerksamkeit. abgesehen davon habe ich vom boot aus auch noch nie n fisch schleppend gefangen, als sich auf einmal meine rute bog als ob ich n alten oeltanker gehakt haette. erst dachte ich, dass ich wieder kopfsalat mit rabarber fange als die rutenspitze begann sich irritiert zu kruemmen. alter schwede, dass muss was grosses sein. motor aus, handys raus und film ab!!! mein kumpel hat alles gefilmt, und ich habe voellig aufgeregt irgendein quatsch geplappert, waerend das andere ende meiner angel immerweider die bremse meiner technium testete. zum glueck ne geflochtene mit stahlvorfach kam mir der gedanke.
irgendwann nach 5-10 minuten kam er dann zum vorschein, und wir sind fast ausgerastet (weil wir beide gerade mal jeweils 7-9 max 50cm hechte bis dato gefangen hatten). immerweider mussten fluchten gebremmst werden, die der fisch richtung pflanzen und hauptstrom geplant hatte. wir kamen einfach aus der begeisterung nicht heraus. als der fisch dann landungsbereit war, habe ich mich beim kiemengriff schwer vertan und mir die fingerkuppen aufgeratscht (anfaengerglueck-anfaengerpech!). doch das tat in dem moment echt nicht zur sache und wurde ignoriert und spaeter mit pflastern verarztet (vorausdenken ist eine art selbsteinschaetzung )
der fisch hatte sich gut im maul gehakt und konnte unverletzt zurueckgesetzt werden (ok, n kleinen schaden hat er vom anblick zweier sich freuenden und ausrastenden anglern vielleicht schon mitbekommen). hier mal ein paar bilder (die roten flecken auf dem tuch stammen ausnahmslos von dem deppen auf dem bild )

gruss,
mike

ach ja, der fisch war genau 90cm gross, gewicht weiss ich nicht)


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Glückwunsch zu deinem fang ein klasse kerlchen#6#6#6#6 petri und machweiter so und ein toller bericht noch dazu#6


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Glückwunsch !!!  #6
der ist gut !!!   :m


----------



## taildancer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Glückwunsch!Schöner fisch!
und das mit dem kiemengriff is ne übungssache!...wenn der hecht gut sitzt,laaaangsam ertasten wo die finger hin sollen.
geht aber trotzdem manchmal daneben!
Was wäre hechtangeln ohne Kampfnarben???


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Glückwunsch zum ersten über50 oder sollte man besser sagen zu knappunter100. Jedenfalls ein dickes Petri zum Snoek. #6#6
In deinem Bericht bemerkt man richtig die Freude über den Fang.


----------



## spin-paule (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Prima Fisch... Glückwunsch! Es ist doch immer wieder schön, wenn man alte persönliche Bestmarken überbieten kann. 
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Seebaer (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Hallo mike

GLÜCKWUNSCH ZU DEINEN HECHT #6 

Mach weiter so !!!!!

Gruß Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## krauthis7 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

dickes petri  schöner bericht geiler fisch gruß rolf


----------



## Mac Gill (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

#r  zum gefangenen Köderfisch :q

schön geschrieben -> da kann man sich herrlich mitfreuen.

Hoffentlich bieten sich dir noch einige gelegenheiten, den Kiemengriff zu üben...


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

#6 #6 Sauber Mike!!!!!!!!

ich kann mir richtig vorstellen wie du Dich gefreut hast, hab das ja auch schonmal vor nem guten jahr erlebt als du denn Oberarm-aal gefangen hast|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri !!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

moin!
werde mir jetzt mal ne bildergalerie zum thema kiemengriff suchen...und heute nochmal los auf die maas, um diesen dann zu ueben (traeum).
gruss,
mike


----------



## marca (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Mensch Alter,
ein fettes Teil haste da an Bord geholt!
Ein dickes Petri auch von mir.
Jetzt ist ja wohl die Metermarke fällig!!


----------



## hauki (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Schöner Hecht. Petri Heil.
Jetzt bist Du angesteckt... #h

Hoffe für Dich, dass noch weitere folgen.
Zumal er auch wieder schwimmen durfte.

TL
/hauki

P.S. Erfolgreiche Hechtangler kann man immer an Ihren verschrammelten "Pfoten" erkennen


----------



## Mac Gill (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> werde mir jetzt mal ne bildergalerie zum thema kiemengriff suchen...und heute nochmal los auf die maas, um diesen dann zu ueben (traeum).
> gruss,
> mike




Bei der BFF-Wahl wird momentan auch der Kimmengriff diskutiert -> soll auch nicht schlecht sein...ein beherzter Griff in die Kimme :q :q :q
(Ich zitiere hier nur -> ist also keine Ferkelei von mir!)


----------



## Dudzi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

:m Ein dickes Petri auch von mir. Super Bericht und schöne Fotos. Das macht doch direkt wieder Lust auf mehr....naja, das Wochenende kommt ja immer näher. 
Schönes WE, Dudzi#6


----------



## Uschi+Achim (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Auch von uns HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH #6 zu deinem schönen Hecht!!!!

Viele Grüße und weiter Petri Heil
|wavey: 
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Dorschi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Auch von meinereiner Glückwunsch zur Herbstschönheit!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

da schlackern einem die Ohren!:k 

super Fisch... Petri heil zum Klassefang...:m


----------



## Achim_68 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Schöner Fisch! Gratulation


----------



## salmohunter (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Prachtexemplar...es geht doch 

...und übrigens...besser beim Kiemengriff verletzen als beim rasieren schneiden.. #6
in diesem Sinne weiterhin Petri & Gruß Dieter


----------



## fishingaxel (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Super Bericht und Petri Heil zu dem schonen Hecht

MfG


----------



## Fledi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Toller Bericht, schöne Fotos.
Man hatte das Gefühl dabei zu sein.
Herzliches Petri Heil und viel Erfolg beim nächsten Versuch.
Gruß
Fledi


----------



## sebastian (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

wow gratuliere der is schön !


----------



## krauthi (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

glückwunsch Mike  zu diesen tollen hecht

dan warte mal ab   wenn  die metermarke geknackt wird       das gefühl  wird dich immer  begleiten und macht süchtig 

währe schön   dich  beim bootstreffen 3 in roermond am 25-26 märz   dabei zu haben 


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan warte mal ab wenn die metermarke geknackt wird das gefühl wird dich immer begleiten und macht süchtig


 


das sagste was frank, mich hats auch jetzt voll erwischt. dickes petri:m


----------



## powermike1977 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

n'abend!
ich wollte es selber kaum glauben, aber an der gleichen stelle (+/- 20m) hat heute schon wieder einer gebissen! komischer weise sind bei mir auf einmal gummi shads ganz weit oben auf der koederliste...
obwohl heute echt schoenes, aber kaltes wetter war hat dieser vielleicht 70cm hecht mir ne serie eroeffnet! die metermarke muss zwar noch warten, aber das grinsen muss erstmal runter vom gesicht. ging genau wie gestern, der schnappt sich den koeder und ich fange an hektisch auf den boots-steuermann einzuplappern, dass da schon wieder n fisch gebissen hat...diesmal hatte ich mir ein paar handschuhe eingepackt, damit ich nicht wieder die weissen haie anlocke! hab nochmal n paar bilder gemacht (und mal kurz die kiemen studiert) und ihn wieder reingesetz. diesmal hab ich versucht diese optischen riesentiere zu miemen (mit fisch nach vorne halten usw.) ist aber beim besten willen nicht groesser zu machen 
wirklich geil zu wissen, dass die fische da sitzen. mein kumpel ist auch wieder ausgerastet. wenn man schon so oft ohne biss nach hause gegangen ist wie wir, dann kommen einem da manchmal zweifel!

mit dem bootstreffen ist so ne sache, weil wir keinen trailer haben und unsere jolle das ganze jahr ueber bei maastricht festgemacht ist (bei 3,5 PS brauchen wir dazu noch 4 tage bis roermond)...aber wenn plaetze frei-ich dabei 
gruss,

mike


----------



## marca (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Hi mike,
die Serie ist also angelaufen!
Was soll das erst werden, wenn mal richtiges "Hechtwetter" ist???!!!
Meine Glückwunsch!
Siehst auf dem Foto fast so aus wie vom Laurensberger Südhängle beseelt.


----------



## Dorschjäger (10. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Glückwunsch zu diesem tollen Hecht.

Weiterhin ein kräftiges Petri.

Dorschjäger


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*



			
				powermike1977 schrieb:
			
		

> aber das grinsen muss erstmal runter vom gesicht.


Wie ein Honigkuchenpferd    Hast aber auch allen Grund dazu, gerade wenn es so gut läuft wie bei dir. Gratulation! #6

Die Damen und Herren Entenschnäbel scheinen wohl auf den Kalender geguckt zu haben und meinen wohl, dass es an der Zeit ist, sich den Bauch langsam vollzuschlagen.  Das steigert die Erfolgsaussichten natürlich schon erheblich.


----------



## svitti (11. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

@ Mike der sieht ja schon tol aus Dickes Petri zu dein Tolen Hecht 
von meine seite.

Weiter sooooooooooooo


----------



## powermike1977 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Moinsen!
@marca: ich glaub wenn der suedhang-segen dabei gewesen waere, dann waere mein grinsen nur noch operativ zu entfernen-und meine hand komplett abgebissen 

ich hoffe die hechte beissen weiter so! mein gufi hat ganz schoen eine mitbekommen, aber mit nem feuerzeug konnte ich die wunden zusammenschweissen-irgenwo mal im TV gesehen. schleppfischen ist der hammer!!! 
gruss,
mike


----------



## indefischer (11. November 2005)

*AW: Mein erster "echter" Hecht*

Hi,
klasse Berichte die Du da schreibst#6. Schön zu sehen was so noch vor einem liegt. Success fürs nächste Mal.
Gruß 
indefischer #h
... immer noch Kleinhechtangler...noch


----------

